# X server does not start on the video core Intel



## jamicon (May 9, 2020)

Hello everyone!
A few hours ago installed freebsd 12.1 on notebook.
Intel B940 processor with integrated video core.
SSD 256 Gb KingSpec.
RAM 4GB
File system ZFS. Didn't you have to choose a ZFS?
Read this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/5-4-5-video-cards-should-i-install-graphics-drm-kmod.75053/ . 
I took into account errors, installed the program _misc/pastebinit . _

X server does not start on the video core Intel.
I installed: vls, opera(12!), chromium, firefox, *gimp, inkscape*.
I want to create sites using only free software.

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x397517aa chip=0x01068086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```


```
[    79.488]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    79.488] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p4 amd64
[    79.489] Current Operating System: FreeBSD FreeBSD12.1 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64
[    79.489] Build Date: 05 May 2020  01:10:17AM
[    79.489]
[    79.489] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[    79.489]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    79.489] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    79.489] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 10 02:08:48 2020
[    79.489] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    79.489] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    79.490] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    79.490] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    79.490] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    79.490] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    79.490] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    79.490] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    79.490] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "Card0"
[    79.490] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    79.490] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    79.490] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    79.490] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    79.490] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    79.490] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    79.491] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    79.491] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    79.491] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[    79.491] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    79.491]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    79.491]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[    79.491]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[    79.491]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[    79.491] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:0106:17aa:3975 rev 9, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    79.491] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    79.491] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    79.493] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    79.493]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[    79.493]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[    79.493] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    79.493] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    79.494] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    79.494]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.99.917
[    79.494]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    79.494]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    79.494] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    79.495] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[    79.495] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[    79.495] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[    79.495] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    79.495] (--) using VT number 9

[    79.503] (EE) No devices detected.
[    79.503] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    79.503] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    79.503] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
for help.
[    79.503] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    79.503] (EE)
[    79.510] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


```
xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.20181203_1 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.5_2        X.Org syscons display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0_3        X.Org vesa display driver
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="FreeBSD12.1"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="yes"
hald_enable="yes"
slim_enable="yes"
sound_load="yes"
snd_hda_load="yes"
kld_list="i915kms"
```

Sorry, I do not speak English. I use https://translate.google.com/
For help I will be grateful to everyone.


----------



## PMc (May 9, 2020)

Sorry, I do not find the reason for the failure here.
Please try this and tell us what You see:


```
# kldload i915kms
kldload: can't load i915kms: module already loaded or in kernel
```


----------



## meine (May 9, 2020)

jamicon said:


> X server does not start on the video core Intel.



1) Add the full path of the i915kms module in /etc/rc.conf:

kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"

2) Add (as root) your user to the video group:

# pw groupmod video -m <your user name>


----------



## jamicon (May 10, 2020)

PMc said:


> Sorry, I do not find the reason for the failure here.
> Please try this and tell us what You see:
> 
> 
> ...



You were right.



meine said:


> 1) Add the full path of the i915kms module in /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
> 
> ...



I did as you said. After rebooting, you still have to log in to the console and write startx.


----------



## meine (May 10, 2020)

jamicon said:


> After rebooting, you still have to log in to the console and write startx.



Login at the console and then type `startx` is the basic way, which most people will use.

If you like a graphical way of logging in and starting X, follow this instruction: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/#starting-x. To make this work you have to install x11/slim as well. The rest is described on the linked page.


----------



## jamicon (May 10, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I read the article:








						A FreeBSD 11 Desktop How-to
					

A guide to a full-featured modern desktop FreeBSD installation




					cooltrainer.org
				



Unfortunately, I did something wrong, or https://translate.google.com/ did not translate correctly.

What kind of files do you need to show again?


----------



## meine (May 10, 2020)

jamicon said:


> What kind of files do you need to show again?



Don't know what you mean...


----------



## jamicon (May 10, 2020)

I'm apparently doing something wrong.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2020)

You will need to install and configure a display manager if you want X  to start at boot. 

Common display managers:
x11/xdm
x11/slim
x11/sddm


----------



## jamicon (May 11, 2020)

I installed slim.
P.S. Forum checks my posts for a long time:


> This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.




```
#dmesg | pastebinit
```









						fedor - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com
				



or


Spoiler: dmesg





```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B940 @ 2.00GHz (1995.51-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x206a7  Family=0x6  Model=0x2a  Stepping=7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xdbae39f<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4005761024 (3820 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO CB-01   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1995507328 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4335] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e050, 0) error 19
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <LENOVO CB-01> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3000-0x303f mem 0xd0000000-0xd03fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Cougar Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd060a000-0xd060a3ff at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xd0600000-0xd0603fff at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros 9285> mem 0xd0500000-0xd050ffff at device 0.0 on pci2
[ath] AR9285E_20 detected; using XE TX gain tables
[ath] AR9285 Main LNA config: LNA2
[ath] AR9285 Alt LNA config: LNA1
[ath] LNA diversity enabled, Diversity enabled
[ath] Enabling diversity for Kite
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 RX streams; 1 TX streams
ath0: AR9285 mac 192.2 RF5133 phy 14.0
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x00c0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd0404000-0xd0404fff,0xd0400000-0xd0403fff at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x40800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rlphy0: <RTL8201E 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: f0:de:f1:d7:fe:3e
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
ehci1: <Intel Cougar Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0609000-0xd06093ff at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Cougar Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3088-0x308f,0x3094-0x3097,0x3080-0x3087,0x3090-0x3093,0x3060-0x307f mem 0xd0608000-0xd06087ff at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> at channel 2147483647 on ahci0
device_attach: ahciem0 attach returned 6
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default if less than 4GB of RAM is present;
            to enable, add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC272 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC272 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24,25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Cougar Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Cougar Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <P3-256 V8331c62> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 979111321005
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 244198MB (500118192 512 byte sectors)
cd0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8B1AS 8.21> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number SEC1213646
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub1
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus0
uhub3 on uhub0
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen1.3: <Generic USB2.0-CRW> at usbus1
ugen0.3: <Chicony Corp. Lenovo EasyCamera> at usbus0
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------

